# Rust?



## justarookie (May 6, 2005)

whats the best way to get the rust off the outside and the inside of bottles. Im really struggling with this one. Would CLR be a good option?
 thanks


----------



## flasherr (May 6, 2005)

If you will look back over the past post in this section you will see a lot of techniques I use bar keepers friend. There are several post about using it. I suggest to all new members reading old post e are a lot of information in them. I even go back to them to look for info i missed the first time
 Brian


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 8, 2005)

Hey man, CLR is the stuff. I LOVE IT....except when it gets under my fingernails...but anyways what i do that works really well is I take a long toothbrush and put it in the CLR bottle, thein i scrub the glass and the toothbrush lets you scrub the inside...If the bottle is too deep what i do is take a long shiskabob skewer and some paper towels and you dip the paper towel in the CLR and then put it in the bottle and use the skewer to manuever it around and scrub the insides. Then when youre done you get it out and put a dry piece of paper towel and do the same thing to dry it off because if you dont wipe CLR off of anything when youre done it will leave a white residue. Good luck


----------



## justarookie (May 8, 2005)

razor
 thank you very ,much for the info i will give it a try now


----------

